# Do You Know This Cathedral?



## Lon (Oct 31, 2017)

I took this pic in 2012 and it was somewhere in Portugal, Spain, Malaga


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2017)

It's definitely not Malaga Cathedral...I've been there many times..in fact just 3 months ago ( my daughter lives in Malaga)....  I have pictures I could post to show you how different Malaga cathedral is to this...so you're down to 2 guesses...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2017)

I've just conducted a search...and it's the Cathedral at Palma Majorca....known  locally as  *La Seu Cathedral *


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the help,


----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2017)

Congrats hollydolly. You're pretty pretty good with the search.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> Congrats hollydolly. You're pretty pretty good with the search.



Thank you Drifter... but  I have a confession to make..research was my occupation for the most part of my life...


----------

